# Google- Post-Cholecystectomy Syndrome (Symptoms after Gallbladder Surgery) - Men's News Daily



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Post-Cholecystectomy Syndrome (Symptoms after Gallbladder Surgery)**Men's News Daily**...* with a prior history of *irritable bowel syndrome* or other chronic intestinal disorders, and patients with a history of certain psychiatric illnesses. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

